# rainx? what's a good alternative?



## Smeghead

Hi all
looking for something to replace rainx in my car care cupboard.
doesn't do anywhere near as good a job as it used to (imo).
ideally after something semi permanent, but if it does the job really well, applying it regularly is no issue.
suggestions please


----------



## *MrB*

Angelwax H2go


----------



## suds

Not semi permanent but if you wash your car weekly- AG shampoo and conditioner leaves a hydrophobic coating with a slightly glassy finish


----------



## Imprezaworks

The gtecnic stuff is supposed to be good. G5?


----------



## wish wash

For the price Angelwax H2go is pretty hard to beat and is so easy to apply and remove. Nanolex urban glass sealant is also good but double the price of h2go.


----------



## Ant21

I'd say Gtechniq G1.

I've tried H2GO before but prefer G1


----------



## A&J

Another vote to angelwax h2go


----------



## SystemClenz

Gtechniq G1, but follow all the the instructions :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

*MrB* said:


> Angelwax H2go


*THIS!:thumb:*,its a very good product.SJ.


----------



## fatdazza

I have used Wolfs glass guard and Naisol Glass shield.

Both very durable and great water behaviour, but Naisol has it for ease of use - spray on and immediately wipe with a non linting, non micro fiber cloth.


----------



## voon

I found soft99 Glaco Roll On Large insanely easy to apply with it's big integrated applicator pad and it works quite nicely.


----------



## Titanium Htail

H2go then Gtechniq....


----------



## Chris Dyson

I've tried Nanolex and M&K, they are both good but I found the GTechniq G1 to be the most effective and long lasting.


----------



## pt1

Hope anglewax h2go is good,just ordered some 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

I use H2GO fantastic stuff.
Just make sure your windscreen is absolutely clean before applying any product of this nature or it doesn't bond properly with the glass.

I found a good claying and a clean with Angelwax Vision ( another great Angelwax product) and the H2GO lasts and lasts.

Harry


----------



## \Rian

gtechniq g5 will be the best option if the majority of your driving is below 40, its still amazing on the motor way and their is usually no need for the wipers.


----------



## Smeghead

thanks for your help guys.
ordered myself some of this ...
gtechniq-g1-and-g4-clearvision-screen-kit-1024
hopefully shoud do the trick for my car and the other half also.


----------



## \Rian

Smeghead said:


> thanks for your help guys.
> ordered myself some of this ...
> gtechniq-g1-and-g4-clearvision-screen-kit-1024
> hopefully shoud do the trick for my car and the other half also.


Unless you do 80% of your driving on the motorway you should have gone for G5 as its more hydrophobic and works just aswell on the motorway.

G5 at 20mph when the turbo spools up the water shoots up the screen.

With G1 it doesn't really work until about 45-50 mph

Tried both and C5 even tho its less durable 3 months comapired to 6 months with G1.

G5 is just a better product for moving water


----------



## Smeghead

Rian said:


> Unless you do 80% of your driving on the motorway you should have gone for G5 as its more hydrophobic and works just aswell on the motorway.
> 
> G5 at 20mph when the turbo spools up the water shoots up the screen.
> 
> With G1 it doesn't really work until about 45-50 mph
> 
> Tried both and C5 even tho its less durable 3 months comapired to 6 months with G1.
> 
> G5 is just a better product for moving water


most of my driving is usually main roads, so 50+mph traffic allowing.
will give it a go, but will need to order some other stuff before long, so will probably get some G5 as well (more for the other half than me. she has a tendency to be "driving miss daisy" style!).


----------



## \Rian

Smeghead said:


> most of my driving is usually main roads, so 50+mph traffic allowing.
> will give it a go, but will need to order some other stuff before long, so will probably get some G5 as well (more for the other half than me. she has a tendency to be "driving miss daisy" style!).


Its not as durable but loads more hydrophobic,

prep is just as important, give the glass a good polish, then a panel wipe or IPA wipe down and good to go.

Even if you keep the C1 on the windscreen try it on your side windows, youll be presently surprised.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

i use Angelwax H2GO and find it very effective, but i have also have heard great things about the nanolex ones (i think it was nanolex :lol along with HDD Hydrology


----------



## graeme

I had bad experiences with rainx years ago and have tended to steer away from glass sealants and maybe just use autoglym glass polish. Recently when placing an order from AM Details I added some AM rain to the basket and think it's great stuff.


----------



## BigLeegr

The change in performance in Rain-X you've noticed may be due to the change in ownership (twice) from the original owners/developers- UNELKO. They now sell Rain Clear under the Glass Science name as a competitor to Rain-X. If you can find it you may like the performance better.


----------



## ozzyboy

yeah
i have noticed a massive reduction in the effectiveness of Rainex in recent years


----------



## derbigofast

aquapel recently got one of the bay of e and tried it at 99p whats to lose. love it works amazing longevity to be seen but most reviews seem good so high expectations.


----------



## Johnyb

Gtechniq g5? I think I use. lasts me about 2 months but I do 800 miles a week!

Really easy on and off, no smearing like rain x!


----------



## youngwangie

WOW'S Crystal Sealant is good on all the Car, I use it on my Glass all around the Car, obviously, it doesn't last as long on your front screen but everywhere else it's great


----------



## pt1

Anglewax h2go is very good

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD

If you have used Rain X before then your wiper blades may need changing. That stuff also gets into the pores of the glass or something and can be a pain to fully remove which is 100% necessary or you’ll have issues with any of the better sealants. 

Car Pro Ceriglass is the stuff you want to remove any of them if you find your having problems. the Gtech polish is good though so hopefully it will be enough.


----------



## BavarianRob

Gtechniq G1 is great and lasts for ages, put it on you wiper blades too and they’ll last longer. 3 layers on your windscreen and 1 on the rest of the glass and mirrors. Screen won’t need doing for 20k miles and you won’t need to use you wipers at more than 40 mph. You’ll need to use the G2 to remove the residue otherwise you’ll put yourself in hospital trying to remove 3 layers from the windscreen! 

I do 35k miles a year and this is a must for me. 

A machine polish will remove any old residue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart

Using g1/g2 (I have some) do you apply the first layer and then g2 then the next layer and so on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BavarianRob

I usually put one coat on the screen then one on the rear window, another coat on the screen, then the side windows and the final coat on the screen. 

Leave for 15-30 mins depending on temperature then remove. It’s a nightmare to remove which is why you need the Residue remover G2. 

You don’t need to use the G2 between coats as another layer will redistribute the residue that’s there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Just thought I would post a pic of my freshly reapplies Gtechniq G5. It has possibly the roundest and tightest beads I have ever seen. It's almost hard work getting the beads to stay long enough for a photo. And they just zoom off even at low speeds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

Sorry for the ignorant/obvious question - but how does it deal with the wiper blades, does it become 'grabby'?


----------



## Andyblue

TeddyRuxpin said:


> Sorry for the ignorant/obvious question - but how does it deal with the wiper blades, does it become 'grabby'?


I don't apply anything to the windscreen as previously had issues with the wipers juddering, no matter what I did. So now, just coat the side and rear windows and ensure the windscreen is crystal clean :thumb:


----------

